# FOLKS ! YOU ARE LITERALLY WATCHING THE COLLAPSE OF A COUNTRY IF THIS CRAP IS NOT STOPPED !!!!!



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

*Los Angeles City Mayor Eric Garcetti.....
New York City Mayor Bill Deblasio...
Minneapolis City Mayor Jacob Frey....
Chicago City Mayor Lori Lightfoot...
And others are BOWING to the criminals demands....Unbelievable !!!!
These " Complete Idiots " are defunding their OWN Law Enforcement Depts...

Now we ( Informed Humans ) know that the police and fire depts are about to suffer 
MAJOR MAJOR problems with their Pension Funds, but to do this is complete lunacy...
Every city that had riots, looters, property destruction had police depts that stood by 
and watched this shit happen....either they were told to stand down, were severely 
unprepared/understaffed .....something happened in these these cities to let ANARCHY
run the streets..!

These actions by each and every Mayor in my eyes is grounds for ARREST and CHARGED
WITH TREASON....!!! YES TREASON... !

They are literally setting the stage for a massive insurrection in this Country that will be 
very very Bloody and hard to stop without ....YES " Military Intervention "....Which will
add more fuel to their fire. 

This has been planned for quite some time and when Donald J. Trump was elected and
exposed the massive Govt corruption within the system, the Criminals set the wheels 
in motion to create upheaval and chaos. 

THIS HAS TO STOP NOW....OR OUR SOCIETY BUILT UPON FREEDOM WILL CEASE TO EXIST !


BELOW IS THE SIMPLE PLAYBOOK THAT SAUL ALINSKY /DEMOCRATS ARE USING TO *
*COLLAPSE AMERICAN SOCIETY..........

I'VE POSTED THIS MANY MANY TIMES BEFORE AND I'LL CONTINUE TO POST IT....
YOU NEED TO UNDERSTAND WHAT THEY ARE USING/DOING TO EFFECT THIS...!!!*


*Rule 1*: Power is not only what you have, but what an opponent thinks you have. 
If your organization is small, hide your numbers in the dark and raise a din that 
will make everyone think you have many more people than you do.

*Rule 2*: Never go outside the experience of your people. 
The result is confusion, fear, and retreat. 

*Rule 3*: Whenever possible, go outside the experience of an opponent. 
Here you want to cause confusion, fear, and retreat. 

*Rule 4*: Make opponents live up to their own book of rules. "You can kill them with this, for they can no more obey their own rules than the Christian church can live up to Christianity."


*Rule 5*: Ridicule is man's most potent weapon.
 It's hard to counterattack ridicule, and it infuriates the opposition, which then reacts to your advantage.

*Rule 6*: A good tactic is one your people enjoy.
 "If your people aren't having a ball doing it, there is something very wrong with the tactic."

*Rule 7:* A tactic that drags on for too long becomes a drag. 
Commitment may become ritualistic as people turn to other issues. 

*Rule 8*: Keep the pressure on. Use different tactics and actions and use all events of the period for your purpose. 
"The major premise for tactics is the development of operations that will maintain a constant pressure upon 
the opposition. It is this that will cause the opposition to react to your advantage."

*Rule 9*: The threat is more terrifying than the thing itself. 
When Alinsky leaked word that large numbers of poor people were going to tie up 
the washrooms of O'Hare Airport, Chicago city authorities quickly agreed to act on a 
longstanding commitment to a ghetto organization.
 They imagined the mayhem as thousands of passengers poured off airplanes to 
discover every washroom occupied. 
Then they imagined the international embarrassment and the damage to the city's reputation.

* 
Rule 10*: The price of a successful attack is a constructive alternative. 
Avoid being trapped by an opponent or an interviewer who says, "Okay, what would you do?"

*Rule 11*: Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, polarize it. 
Don't try to attack abstract corporations or bureaucracies.
 Identify a responsible individual. Ignore attempts to shift or spread the blame.


*****  According to Alinsky, the main job of the organizer is to bait an opponent into reacting.*
* "The enemy properly goaded and guided in his reaction will be your major strength." ****** **
*

***** The Above is EXACTLY WHAT THE DEMOCRATS ARE DOING......!!!!*
*
*


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

*A MESSAGE TO DEMOCRATS.....





*


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

*THIS IS SICKENING...!!!!*
*
LOOK AT THESE F#$KING CUCKS...!
*
*THE INMATES ARE RUNNING THE ASYLUM AND THE " CUCKS " ARE
BESIDE THEM ALL THE WAY !!!!!








THIS IS YOUR F#$KED UP DEMOCRAT/CRIMINAL PARTY TODAY.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2020)

Where is our dear "leader"*? Inspecting bunkers? Tear gassing Americans exercising their Constitutional rights? Grabbing some random pussy? Avoiding DNA tests? Giving away tax payers property to donors? Calling putin to get instructions? Why can't trump lead? Why is he hiding?


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 332356, member: 1707"

Where is our dear "leader"*?
*WORKING.....!*

Inspecting bunkers? 
*ALREADY DONE THAT.....!*

Tear gassing Americans exercising their Constitutional rights? 
*NOPE....THE POLICE ARE DOING THAT AT THE BEHEST OF " MAYORS "......!*

Grabbing some random pussy? 
*ALREADY DONE THAT.......!*

Avoiding DNA tests? 
*WHAT'S WRONG WITH THAT........?*

Giving away tax payers property to donors? 
*WHERE HAS HE DONE THAT..........!*

Calling putin to get instructions? 
*Pulllllease....PUTIN is looking to AMERICAN DEMOCRATS FOR FURTHER INSTRUCTIONS......!*

Why can't trump lead? 
*SHIIIIIT.....HE'S LEADING AMERICA AWAY FROM THE DEMOCRATS CRIMINALITY.......!*

Why is he hiding?
*HE'S NOT HIDING, YOU ARE JUST REGURGITATING LIBERAL PROPAGANDA........!*


/QUOTE


*YOU NEED TO SUPPORT YOUR LIBERAL " FANTASY'S " WITH AT LEAST SOME SEMBLANCE OF FACTS.... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes we are watching the collapse of many elements of this countries systems and look who is in charge, Mr I take no responsibility!


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 332528, member: 1707"



Yes we are watching the collapse of many elements of this countries systems
*In Democrat Cities and States....*



 and look who is in charge, 
*Democrat Mayors and Governors....*


Mr I take no responsibility!
*That would be YOU.....Yes Sir....You've shown*
*NO accountability for your actions in supporting 
a Criminal Enterprise Run By Democrats....*





/QUOTE



*Just too Easy.............





*


----------

